# Flunked Smog, need air cleaner assembly



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

My 2006 has a K&N filter that is approved in California only for 2005 models. It passed before, but this time I had to go to a Star Station and they nitpicked it. I don't have the original assembly. Can someone guide me to the best place to get one or does anyone have a spare they want to sell? Thanks.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Let me check and see if I still have my original airbox setup. If I do it's your's for $100


----------



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

GTO44 said:


> Let me check and see if I still have my original airbox setup. If I do it's your's for $100


Thanks for the offer, but I don't need it now. I talked to K&N and they recommended the AEM intake that is legal for my car. I checked with my smog tech, and he said it would pass. Soon, I'll have a K&N intake for sale - fits 2005 and 2006. Legal for 2005 in 50 states and probably everywhere except California for 2006.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

No problem. Glad you figured out a solution!

One tip, if you're buying another under the hood intake... Look at the Volant intake. It's a closed box setup and should pass smog no prob. Those open box setups like K&N and AEM just suck in hot air from the engine bay, which is why people call them "hot air intakes". If you have a stock tune the computer will constantly be pulling a ton of timing from the hotter intake temps. 

If you have to spend the 200-300 on a new intake regardless, it's something to look at.
https://marylandspeed.com/volant-cold-air-intake-20052006-pontiac-gto-15860150-p-568.html


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The Volant is not California legal. I think that if you hooked any of the aftermarket intakes up to the machines out here, the car would pass but if it doesn't have the 'approval' then it's not legal. Californistan politics......


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

ahh gotcha. bummer for you cali goat owners. That's why i love FL, no emissions bs


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I have an 84 Dodge one ton 4X4 I bought at a gov't auction in Ca. that wouldn't pass Ca. smog.
What is worse is they had 3 different configurations for that year and model and nobody knows which one this truck should have.
Doesn't matter that it passes the emissions which it does it just needs the proper parts and nobody knows what those parts are.
It has been non opped for years and since I only use it for plowing I just pack snow on the plate do my plowing and park it.
I am selling properties right now here in Ca. and have already purchased a home in Northern Az. so soon it won't be an issue anymore.


----------



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

Yup, I looked into other brands, and AEM is the only one I found that is legal in all 50 states. Seems like New York and California are the ones that get bumped. K&N gave me a nice discount on the AEM Brute Force (their sister company), so at least I'll have a mild mod and still pass smog. GTO44, hang on to the old air box if you find it. Someone else in California may need it.


----------



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

I got the AEM intake and installed it last weekend. Here are the before (K&N) and after (AEM) pics.


----------

